# PART II: My 97 200sx (kit painted)



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

For all you polly piss pants....I KNOW THE CAR IS TWO COLORS.......

ITS TWO TONED


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*MOLDING*

Picture of the completion of molding by member MAB9981


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

To each their own..... nice Idea with the two-toned paint. Very original. I just would have chosen a couple different color, myself. All that matter is that YOU like it. Nice job.

By the way, I would have chosen pink and purple. JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ooh,
Nice color. (Green is my favorite). All you need are viper style streaks or a marched roof to the lower color. Maybe match the fin in the back.
I'm sure members of the boards know that JDM lucino's are two toned.
Just get yourself an open grille to match the open grilles in the 'drift' bumper.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

very nice... u should debadge it completely and try to get ur hands on some JDM Lucino badges. like Seth said... it would go with ur 2-tone paint.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

thats not a bad idea whiteb14....worth looking into.....anyone know where i can get ahold of them and not have to take a loan out to buy them???


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

poly piss pants........( lol)


NOw these are sum much better pics--like I said before its diff. and I like.....Points on the molding of the skirts

Now wut about those wheels--they look a little young. If U not worried about RUNNIN then go bigger wit em...

Nice Job....


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

> Now wut about those wheels--they look a little young. If U not worried about RUNNIN then go bigger wit em...


Thats actually next on my agenda.....its only a 1.6 though....its not the runnin im worried about as much as i am being able to get to 60 mph before the sun goes down.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

dang!! ... that really looks cool, now that we have better pics 

... and the lucino stuff would look really finish up your car real nice!

good job!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i *kinda* like the 2 tone... but I think that it could have been better if the second color didnt look like you attempted to match the first... like a gray on the bottom or suttin... I dunno, I do like 2 tone tho... looks origional and GOOD.

about where to get emblems there are a few members on the board from different areas around the globe (japan, philipeans etc.) who would probably be more than glad to get you some in a junk yard for a good price if you asked politely.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice ride again. Excellent work. I like the originality of the two tone. Keep it up.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*Another addition....*

I used a dual pod from a miata....fit pretty nicely....










Does anyone know if there is an SE model that comes stock with the white faced gauge cluster???


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Another addition....*



DefyingGravity said:


> *Does anyone know if there is an SE model that comes stock with the white faced gauge cluster??? *


yeah, the 98's


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

travis ...

VERY NICE !!! way to go on the body work.. wonderful job and that extreme rear ya got from me looks really nice with the whole drift kit that you got from me also.. flows very nice..

keep up the good work dude !!!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

no offense liuspeed....but you coulda asked for a plug i wouldn't have minded....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DefyingGravity said:


> *no offense liuspeed....but you coulda asked for a plug i wouldn't have minded.... *


i dont understand.. ? what do u mean ?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

I was just messing with you Liuspeed....there was supposed to be a *smile* at the end of that post

but anyway this is what i was picking on you about:


"VERY NICE !!! way to go on the body work.. wonderful job and that extreme rear *ya got from me * looks really nice with the whole drift kit that *ya got from me * also.. flows very nice.."


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Defyinggravity: want to know something funny? Liuspeed didnt think the kit would look good when i wanted to do it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Defyinggravity: want to know something funny? Liuspeed didnt think the kit would look good when i wanted to do it. *


lol yea... but hey now that i seen the pix it pretty damn good


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

These pics definitely make a huge difference. Car looks nice. You should definitely go with the Lucino badges idea. I am talking to my friend in Japan right now to see if he can get a hold of some for you if you are interested.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*NismoSERTurbo*

Thanks (the badges) tell me when you find out. Ya the first pictures were with a different digital camera....obviously not the best brand.

Thanks


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks good, but those rims......


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

not that i dont mind the constructive critisizm .....cus i do....then i wouldnt know what people thought....

but its like i have 14 in. chrome on the car or something...they arent great but they arent terrible......

besides im working on the rims or a det engine next


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good....

At least the stuff you got from LIU fit.......


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

actually it didnt...we made it fit haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. im glad u guys did cuz it looks really nice.

great job man.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

bump..


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

i think what would really look good is if u were able to have the two colors fade into each other


----------

